# XL extra tall Exo-Terra build



## gotfrogs (Nov 15, 2008)

I bought an extra large (36" x 18" x 36") Exo-Terra on sale from Perco and plan to build a frog terrarium with it and probably house a pair of milk frogs in it (but have not finalized that yet). 

Current equipment includes:
1. The Exo-terra
2. Aquatic fundamentals stand
3. Eshopps Wet-Dry 100CS filter
4. Tunze 1073.05 DC return pump
5. Current USA 36" Satellite Plus Pro LED
6. Large Exo-Terra Rainforest heater

Plan for today is to drill the bottom of the tank for the supply and return lines for the filter.


----------



## aussieJJDude (May 13, 2017)

This look really cool! Subbing for updates.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Northstar (Dec 28, 2017)

I'm hoping to get a pair of milk frogs myself pretty soon  Can't wait to see what you do with the setup.


----------



## jarteta97 (Jun 13, 2014)

I'm subbing also, I can't wait to see how this one turns out. Milk frogs are beautiful, plus we don't get to see too many of their enclosures. Keep us updated as the build progresses.


----------



## gotfrogs (Nov 15, 2008)

Progress has been slow but I did make a support “brace” for the drain and supply bulkheads and siliconed it in place. Also drilled holes in the stand for the bulkheads to pass through.

















Still need to drill the actual tank. Will try and do that tomorrow after the silicone has time to cure.


----------



## gotfrogs (Nov 15, 2008)

Got the tank drilled. The bottom glass was thicker than I expected. I could have gotten away without the support piece I added.








I also mounted a magnetic switch on the door of the stand and a Current TrueLumen Pro LED strip inside of it. I plan on wiring it up so the light only comes on when the door is open.


----------



## Diesel (Jul 31, 2017)

So with trickle/sump under there you will have lots of water going through this setup.


----------



## gotfrogs (Nov 15, 2008)

Got off work early today due to the weather. Used some of the time to drill a hole in the back glass for my mist system and overflow float sensor. Now it is time to install my background.


----------



## gotfrogs (Nov 15, 2008)

Diesel said:


> So with trickle/sump under there you will have lots of water going through this setup.


At this point I am not really sure. I bought a variable speed DC pump so I will be able to control the amount of water flow. The tank is in my bedroom so I have some concerns about the noise level. I have ordered 35 pounds of Fluval Plant and Shrimp Stratum and plan to use that as the substrate in the tank.


----------



## gotfrogs (Nov 15, 2008)

Mounted most of the control equipment in the stand today.


----------



## gotfrogs (Nov 15, 2008)

I ordered some more equipment over the weekend for this setup (top of chamber, optical float switches and a pump). Hopefully I get the replacement sump soon and can get this baby up and running!


----------



## gotfrogs (Nov 15, 2008)

I got my last main pice of equipment today. 

Custom RO reservoir for my misting system and auto top off system. I had to take the stand apart to get it in but it is a perfect fit.


----------



## gotfrogs (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## DaveMorris (Sep 23, 2017)

I noticed that you are using an Apex for control. I will be using parts from my DA Archon system that was on my reef tank and adding a Herpkeeper control head to it. Gonna be putting a lot of reeftank knowledge to work in my viv. Nice looking setup you have going so far.


----------



## gotfrogs (Nov 15, 2008)

Almost done with the background.


----------



## gotfrogs (Nov 15, 2008)

I added 44lbs of shrimp stratum substrate to the tank.


----------



## gotfrogs (Nov 15, 2008)

Tank is still not 100% complete but I went ahead and picked up three of theses beauties from a local pet store today.


----------



## gotfrogs (Nov 15, 2008)

I added water and fired up the pump today.
https://youtu.be/ZIQAFPwScwA


----------



## gotfrogs (Nov 15, 2008)

I made some planters for the orchids I bought from GlassBoxTropicals.com I am happy with how they turned out.










I printed them out of ABS and siliconed then to the glass side walls of the tank.


----------



## artgecko (Dec 6, 2016)

Nice looking setup so far! I purchased one of these last year and am using it for a colony of 5 whites tree frogs. So far they are loving the tank. The milk frog looks great as well. I've always wanted some of those, but haven't ever been able to find CB ones.


----------



## rodzuf (Sep 11, 2008)

Looking great so far. What are your ideas or the hygroton vine?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gotfrogs (Nov 15, 2008)

rodzuf said:


> Looking great so far. What are your ideas or the hygroton vine?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




No real plans other than growing plants on it!


----------



## rodzuf (Sep 11, 2008)

gotfrogs said:


> No real plans other than growing plants on it!




Cool I’ve thought about making some vertical orchid tanks with it. I’ve never actually messed with it. I want some Frankenstein vines if I can find some 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravage (Feb 5, 2016)

Sweet! Those frogs are going to be in milk heaven.


----------



## gotfrogs (Nov 15, 2008)

I added a Radion FW LED to the setup today. The fish and most of the plants are doing well. I plan on letting it grow in before adding frogs.


----------



## gotfrogs (Nov 15, 2008)

I think I am done with the tank build. The Riccia is starting to fill in the background. Now I just need to decide on what frogs to add.


----------



## gotfrogs (Nov 15, 2008)

I bought a pitcher plant at the reptile show last weekend (ventricosa nepenthes). I 3D printed a pot for it that I hung from the interior of the tank. Hopefully it does good in its new home.


----------



## jgragg (Nov 23, 2009)

Love it! 

I've never played w a 3-d printer. Do you just draw your own "blueprints" to feed it, or did you find something to borrow? (If the answer would be too long for here - don't sweat it. I ought to just look it up for myself. There are a variety of little plumbing fittings/connections that either don't exist, or are super hard to find, that I will probably wind up printing some day.)

How's your pump noise? Sump noise?

These are pretty darn quiet, in the event you're not quite satisfied. Good value too IMO - you can buy utter junk for more than half their price:
SICCE Aquarium Pumps - Syncra Silent, Micra, Syncra Pro, Multi Quiet

thanks for sharing


----------



## gotfrogs (Nov 15, 2008)

The tank is filling in nicely!


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

That is spectacular! It has kind of a mini-paludarium, but with all the advantages of a traditional vivarium. I love the way you have planted it. Are you putting any critters in the water feature?


----------



## gotfrogs (Nov 15, 2008)

I have about a dozen fancy guppies and a Corey cat in the water and one citronella dart frog on the land. Once it cold down I plan on ordering 3 more citronellas.


----------



## jkdub (Jul 11, 2017)

How much water do you have in there?


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Cakers (Sep 10, 2017)

Looks great! Do you have water filter for water part and bulkhead? I see Zoomed has a new Paludarium wad thinking of trying it with hour glass frogs.


----------



## gotfrogs (Nov 15, 2008)

Cakers said:


> Looks great! Do you have water filter for water part and bulkhead? I see Zoomed has a new Paludarium wad thinking of trying it with hour glass frogs.




Yes, I have an oversized filter on the setup. See the first post in the thread.


----------



## Betta132 (May 12, 2012)

Corydoras catfish are social. If you don't have the room for a shoal, get rid of the one. 

Careful with that Nepenthes. They're great, but they can grow fairly large. Make sure its pitchers never get large enough that a frog could fit through the rim. If it starts getting too large, you can acclimate it to live as a houseplant, that's one of the hardier neps. I have one that grows happily as a houseplant over a saucer with some water in it for humidity.


----------



## chuckfa (Aug 13, 2018)

Nice job!! Can you share the 3-D printer sketch file for the orchid planters?


----------



## Heartagramtc (Jul 24, 2011)

gotfrogs said:


> I added 44lbs of shrimp stratum substrate to the tank.


Can you tell me how you made the substrate barrier? I'm planning on redoing a tank and I really like the look.


----------



## gotfrogs (Nov 15, 2008)

I am overdue for an update. The two monkey tree frogs are enjoying their home.


----------



## gotfrogs (Nov 15, 2008)

Heartagramtc said:


> Can you tell me how you made the substrate barrier? I'm planning on redoing a tank and I really like the look.



Sorry for not getting back to you! I used EpiWeb panels that I cut in strips, stacked and secured with black silicone. It has held up well.


----------



## gotfrogs (Nov 15, 2008)

chuckfa said:


> Nice job!! Can you share the 3-D printer sketch file for the orchid planters?


Here you go: https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2866054


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

gotfrogs said:


> I am overdue for an update. The two monkey tree frogs are enjoying their home.


I see you started with tincs. Why the change?


----------

